# Vest Full of Patches



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Question:

Why are so many people determined to use multiple patches on their dog? Why isn't a simple "Service Dog" or "Assistance Dog" along with maybe a "Do Not Pet" or "Do Not Disturb" enough. 

Why do some feel the need to share things like their dog is a Psychiatric Service Dog or a Diabetic Alert Dog etc. etc. Does the public really need to know what your disability is? 

On the one hand we have people claiming their medical disabilities are private or get upset because someone asks questions about their disability. Yet, some of these same people show a picture of their dog where all of this info is right there for the public to see. I read one time where a member of one of the FB groups that I belong to was upset because of all of the patches that she still needed for her various disabilities.

Is it that some believe they have to label their dog or is it one of those things that "more patches are better" and if so, why?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

TJ -
I picked up a patch that says "Head of Security" for the youngster. Haven't got it put on anything yet 'though.

My motivation was purely being silly. Don't know about other people...


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc has multiple patches because I needed to cover up the service dog part of his vest. His patches read "In training" and "Do Not Pet". I did not want to misrepresent him.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona's vest is not full of patches. I can understand why someone puts the dog is a diabetic service dog. If I go down, I want EMS to know I am diabetic. But others I am not sure. I don't get mad when people ask, but maybe they just got sick of people asking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't like vests. They seem too much like an invitation to people to interfere with my dog, ask incredibly personal questions, and generally waste my time, all the while secure in the knowledge that the dog is "safe" because she is a service dog. After all, "Do Not Pet" is _obviously_ an invitation to pet and play with the dog. . . . I can't imagine wanting to not only vest the dog but add a bunch of patches that are only going to invite more interference.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona's has a patch that says ask to pet me. I thought it would stop people just walking up and petting her. Most people ask me, several have asked Fiona.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"ask to pet me" is a good patch. asking the dog can they pet
her is hilarious.



Cheyanna said:


> Fiona's has a patch that says ask to pet me. I thought it would stop people just walking up and petting her. Most people ask me, several have asked Fiona.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wonder if excess patches is for the ego?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i wonder if excess patches is for the ego?


Probably true for some. There are those who are happy to tell you about everything that ails them, including by turning their dog into a poster board. To each their own.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Personally I would only put a patch if it was beneficial due to the nature of the disability. If my dog makes SDIT and SD I would probably want autism service dog on his vest , so people understand why they can't easily get my son's attention. Anything that makes my son interesting to other people and kids so they initiate is going to be a benefit for us. He is very social when people go out of their way to engage him. Otherwise he is in his own world. Part of our dog's "help" for my son is initiating social interaction. I'll be the handler of course , but my son is definitely one of those people that will not look disabled...his ignoring people can sometimes appear as rudeness or defiance. He is very friendly once he notices you are interested in him. Our dog is very friendly too . Fingers crossed. 

I could also see the value in seizure alert or diabetes patches either on the dog or on the person. I would probably put the bracelet on myself rather than a patch , but to each their own I say 

I honestly have not seen dogs with vests covered in any patches except for the basic SD or Do Not Pet.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> "ask to pet me" is a good patch. asking the dog can they pet
> her is hilarious.


That is particularly funny


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Zeus' vest has 4 patches, I plan on putting more on there but only 2 pertain to him. 
Patch 1: Service Dog (Right)
Patch 2: Please Ask To Pet Me (left)
Patch 3: Disabled Veteran (Left)
Patch 4: Disabled Veteran (Right)

The Disabled Veteran patches came with the vest. It's a pretty patriotic vest, it's red, white, and blue. It has stars on it and a couple small flag patches.
http://www.activedogs.com/product/2295/patriotic-tri-pack-service-dog-vest/


I want to get some USMC patches for it, but nothing else pertaining to my disabilities.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think some people do it in hopes it may lessen the questions people ask about their disability, if info is already on the vest. If they have a disability is not visible/obvious they may be hoping it helps to show why they have the dog so they don't have to explain over and over.
That said most people I know don't have a patch that says the type of service dog, they may have multiple patches but usually things like "service dog" "do not pet" "I'm working" "do not separate from handler" etc...


----------



## kmbjbb (Dec 4, 2013)

For training, I will be using a bandanna that has the "In Training, Please Ask Before Petting".

After that, the vest will have 3 patches. On each side "No Touch, No Talk, No Contact" and in the middle of the back "Hearing Dog".


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't like putting more than three patches on my gear. Mainly because it ends up looking like a scrap book and people just do not read the patches 90% of the time. Other handlers are free to do what they want.

People who do confront us either disregard the vest and do what they want or they read it and either ask questions anyway or back off. My medical history isn't anyone's business nor so I wish to plaster it on my dog's gear. If they want to know, I have a choice to tell them or not.

Arkay's gear consist of two patches on the actual vest (one is covered by the saddle bags) and one each per saddle bag. They say:

Service Dog (Middle)
Service Dog in Training (On the left as he walks on my left)
DO NOT PET (On the right)


----------

